# In Memory of Matt Allen Veteran Tree Worker



## jomoco (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello fellow arborist,

I hope you will forgive me for my first post being on such a grizzly subject 
as chipper fatalities, but it is a subject that is very important to me as a 
friend of mine was killed here in SD in 1999 in a chipper accident.

It is also very apparent to me that the number of these chipper fatalities 
is on the rise with each passing year.

I am currently attempting to form a coalition of concerned tree industry 
professionals that include Peter Gerstenberger at TCIA, officials of the 
NIOSH FACE program and other folks to try and pressure chipper manufacturing 
companies to modernize their chipper safety technology.

Any help that you or your members can provide in achieving this goal will be 
greatly appreciated, and will I'm sure go a long way in improving our 
professional image in the general public's eyes.

If you would like to help, please take a few minutes to send a quick e-mail to
[email protected] expressing your support for the Coalition to Prevent Wood Chipper Injuries and Fatalities, and it's goal of convincing chipper manufacturing companies that utilising modern safety technology in their hand fed chippers is in their and our best interests.

Thanks and best regards,

jomoco


----------



## clearance (Oct 4, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Could you tell us about your friends accident?


Dont be a tard Dan, what do you think happened. Have some tact.


----------



## Jumper (Oct 5, 2006)

Sadly most chipper fatalities appear to be the result of operator error. All the safety features in the world are not going to work when people insist on taking short cuts. Look at descriptions here-people stuck their feet, arms etc right into the machine for eg. One might get away with it most of the time...but there is always that one instance where the chipper wins. I am at a bit of a loss to figure how to improve the safety on an item that is designed to chip large chunks of hard wood into little tiny bits beyond what has been developed to date. However open to suggestions.


----------



## jomoco (Oct 5, 2006)

Jumper said:


> Sadly most chipper fatalities appear to be the result of operator error. All the safety features in the world are not going to work when people insist on taking short cuts. Look at descriptions here-people stuck their feet, arms etc right into the machine for eg. One might get away with it most of the time...but there is always that one instance where the chipper wins. I am at a bit of a loss to figure how to improve the safety on an item that is designed to chip large chunks of hard wood into little tiny bits beyond what has been developed to date. However open to suggestions.




Hey there Jumper,

Please read my post in the heavy equipment forum for more info.

jomoco


----------



## LightningLoader (Oct 6, 2006)

I wish you guys just wouldn't use chippers. Those things are so scary.


----------



## Eagle1 (Oct 7, 2006)

> wish you guys just wouldn't use chippers. Those things are so scary.



well, here on earth we need to use them. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## lawnmaniac883 (Oct 9, 2006)

LightningLoader said:


> I wish you guys just wouldn't use chippers. Those things are so scary.




Well, if you are always cautious and never comfortable when working around one then you will be in good shape. It is when you feel ok working around one that bad things happen.


----------



## LightningLoader (Oct 10, 2006)

lawnmaniac883 said:


> Well, if you are always cautious and never comfortable when working around one then you will be in good shape. It is when you feel ok working around one that bad things happen.



that's probably right.


----------



## woodshop (Oct 28, 2006)

lawnmaniac883 said:


> Well, if you are always cautious and never comfortable when working around one then you will be in good shape. It is when you feel ok working around one that bad things happen.


UNDERSTATMENT... thank you. Having worked as a logger years ago, and for the past 20 years spending a lot of time in a full blown woodshop with lots of toys that can remove your fingers and hands from you extremely quickly and efficiently... I can tell you that my best defense against accidents (and I have had a few over the years) is how seriously I take my machines. I am not scared of them, but I respect them and am very careful not to get complacent ever. You've heard that a mugged liberal makes the best conservative? Well years ago I took a shortcut on my tablesaw that resulted in 8 stitches to my chin and a few bruised ribs (piece of wood shot back at me, was not using splitter on the machine) I can tell you that almost EVERY time I fire up my tablesaw, that incident is in the back of my mind, and I'm glad it is.


----------



## (WLL) (Nov 15, 2006)

woodshop said:


> UNDERSTATMENT... thank you. Having worked as a logger years ago, and for the past 20 years spending a lot of time in a full blown woodshop with lots of toys that can remove your fingers and hands from you extremely quickly and efficiently... I can tell you that my best defense against accidents (and I have had a few over the years) is how seriously I take my machines. I am not scared of them, but I respect them and am very careful not to get complacent ever. You've heard that a mugged liberal makes the best conservative? Well years ago I took a shortcut on my tablesaw that resulted in 8 stitches to my chin and a few bruised ribs (piece of wood shot back at me, was not using splitter on the machine) I can tell you that almost EVERY time I fire up my tablesaw, that incident is in the back of my mind, and I'm glad it is.


great post never let your guard down accidents happen 2 the best of them think twice move once think think think use caution have care:monkey:


----------



## chieftreehugger (Jul 30, 2019)

jomoco said:


> Hey there Jumper,
> 
> Please read my post in the heavy equipment forum for more info.
> 
> jomoco


Jomoco if your still around i would like to invite you to an advisory committee meeting with cal osha on chipper safety please reach out to me. woodchippersafetyshield.com


----------



## jomoco (Jul 30, 2019)

The man you want to ttalk to's name is Peter Gerstenberger.

Rumored to be a safety officer at TCIA.

Supposedly a replacement for Bob Felix's NAA.

Peter's the authority now, talk to him Chisholm Dunlap and crowd.

I hate their guts.

Jomoco


----------

